
China's Xi Warns of Shattered Bones for Resisters - joelx
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-politics-xi/chinas-xi-warns-attempts-to-divide-china-will-end-in-shuttered-bones-idUSKBN1WS07W
======
sarabande
Anyone have the original Chinese article for this?

